# Looking at Bows



## wannabuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Ive bow hunted before with hammy down bows. Now Im getting a bow of my own Im looking at a Dimonde or a Hoyt. Is there any reason I shouldnt get either one of those. I need some opinions on those or any other bows yall think i should get.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I personally prefer Hoyts, but like Diamonds/Bowtechs 2.

honestly, you cannot be told over the internet, you need to get out and shoot as many as you possibly can to make the right choice.
The bow must be suited to YOU or it wont perform for YOU.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i currently shoot diamond and love them but i am in the process of getting a new hoyt vulcan left over from last year and it is also a great i would suggest shooting as many as you can and choosing the one YOU like


----------



## tjs111106 (Jun 26, 2007)

Try as many as you can before buying. Ive shot PSE, High Country, Darton and eventually fell in love with Hoyt. Each bow had its nice perks though. Its really based on shooter comfort.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I love Hoyts and mathews just simply becuz that is all i have shot! Hoyts are rather heavy bows, very little vibration and VERY quiet! Just get out and shoot a few to see what interests you!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I like a 'heavy' bow then, sits well in the hand, also helps me hold steady in the wind.
Having said that, i dont think Hoyts are heavy at all, maybe in comparison with other bows but as a standalone artifact my full hoyt rig isnt heavy imo *shrug*
Merlin bows are surprisingly heavy.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mathews


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

armyboy said:


> mathews


ha ha, fanboy ???

<sarcasm> yeah honestly you should get a mathews, dont even consider anything else, they all suck excpet for mathews, i mean solocam is obviously far superior and everything =S </sarcasm>

the only thing that really puts me off mathews is all the fanboys, well, that and the way they shoot, does nothin for me *shrug*


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I personally shoot a Mathews, but I don't feel brand name should have anything to do with buying a bow. Try shooting some of the bows in your price range and see what you're looking for in a bow. Buying a bow should be based on personal preferences, not on brand.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I don't feel brand name should have anything to do with buying a bow.


Agree entirely =]


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive got to admit, I love both Ross, and Hoyt.
Look at the 2008 Cardiac with the adjustable cam.
Its a shooter!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

check out the Elite line i love mine


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> I like a 'heavy' bow then, sits well in the hand, also helps me hold steady in the wind.
> Having said that, i dont think Hoyts are heavy at all, maybe in comparison with other bows but as a standalone artifact my full hoyt rig isnt heavy imo *shrug*
> Merlin bows are surprisingly heavy.


Well... Heavy isnt bad at all! I agree with it steadyin.. but i guarantee if you hold my Xtec then go pick up a Switchback XT you will notice a HUGE difference! 

I love my hoyt! Best shooting bow i have ever owned!


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I apsolutly love my Mathews I own a Switchback xt (hunting/3d) Conquest 3 (Fita/Field/Spots) Genises (for youth training) I would get a Mathews if I had a choice however, If you are looking for a nice bow that is in a cheaper price range the Diamond and also Mission archery are 2 great bows made by great comapanys (mission is mathews diamond is bowtech). I started with a hoyt (January 15 2007) and they are nice bows however when I went to my xt from my hoyt my scores went up 20+ points. I have won both my state championships with my switchback xt.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

The only problem about asking is that you may get a few responses that deal with the bows in question, then you get many more responses about every bow out there that someone else shoot(okay not necessarily a bad thing.) Really the best thing to do is go to a pro shop that carries the bows that you have in mind (or even a friends if they have one) and shoot them. Just because somebody loves such and such bow because it is ridiculously smooth and fast or what ever does not mean that you will love it, and believe me getting a bow that you truly love to shoot can make a world of difference.

If it were me I would be checking out PSE bows, they are truly the best :teeth::wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out the Pearson, and Reflex Line, for a lower cost alternative.


----------



## wannabuck (Nov 22, 2007)

i appreciate the all the suggestions yall have given me.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

wannabuck said:


> i appreciate the all the suggestions yall have given me.


Not a problem man! Any other questions... just throw em at us!


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

Wanabuck-

All the advise here is true and good advise, "try as many as you can". One thing that was mentioned but not really pointed out is that some bows are better hunting bows and others are better target bows. Since you mentioned hunting I will stick with that! You want something that is easy to handle up in a tree stand. Which usually equates out to the shorter the better with a good let off! You need to tell the sales person that you intend to hunt with the bow so you do NOT waste time looking at bows that are set up for targets. A target bow is usually a longer bow that is easier to stabilizer with less let off. Also the accessories sights, stabilizer and release need to be set up for hunting. Think about that, can you handle a target bow that is fairly long with a 3 foot stabilizer, Sur-Loc target sight and a back tension release; probably NOT. You want something compact that can be held back for 45 seconds or so and can be moved around branches easy. A sight that only needs to be accurate out to 30 yards or so; something that you can hold at full draw for a minute as you wait for that 10 pointer to expose himself.

As said you need to try each bow out and see what works best! Of the bows you mentioned you are looking at top of the line bows any manufacturer will be with in a $80.00 bill. So it comes down to what do you feel good with. Don't worry about the name brand it is not going to help you make the shot! Use what fits you the best!

No I am not a youth member but I want you to have the correct advise.

Adult member

Mike -:wink:


----------



## wannabuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Merwin10...I guess I should have said I would be hunting with it. My mistake. I do thank everyone for the comments everybody has left me it as all been great advice. Some things I wouldn't of even thought about if it wasnt for you guys.



THANKS


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

*No Problem!*

Wannabuck -

You did say you were going to hunt with it! Don't want to see a young archer spend big bucks on equipment that is not correct for the job! You would be bummed out and not enjoy the sport as it should be!

Good Luck!

Mike - :wink:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

merwin10 said:


> Wanabuck-
> 
> All the advise here is true and good advise, "try as many as you can". One thing that was mentioned but not really pointed out is that some bows are better hunting bows and others are better target bows. Since you mentioned hunting I will stick with that! You want something that is easy to handle up in a tree stand. Which usually equates out to the shorter the better with a good let off! You need to tell the sales person that you intend to hunt with the bow so you do NOT waste time looking at bows that are set up for targets. A target bow is usually a longer bow that is easier to stabilizer with less let off. Also the accessories sights, stabilizer and release need to be set up for hunting. Think about that, can you handle a target bow that is fairly long with a 3 foot stabilizer, Sur-Loc target sight and a back tension release; probably NOT. You want something compact that can be held back for 45 seconds or so and can be moved around branches easy. A sight that only needs to be accurate out to 30 yards or so; something that you can hold at full draw for a minute as you wait for that 10 pointer to expose himself.
> 
> ...



so what your telling us we would give the wrong advice:wink:


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

No Elite13! Not at all! Read the first sentence! Most everyone said try as many bows out as possible till you find one that is best for him. I believe that bowboy0 stated he used two different bows one for target one for hunting. Good advise! He just did not say why one would do so! 

I have not seen it but bet you would not want to hunt from a tree stand with bowboy0's Conquest 3 target set up! Not that it isn't a nice bow it is just not the type of bow one would use for hunting!

Hey bowboy0 how about some pictures of your two bows side by side! Picture is worth a thousand words.

Perhaps the last sentence "correct" should have been "complete". By far the advise given here is great! Just sometimes not explained why, as in this case!

Elite13 - Sorry if I offended you! 

Mike -



Mike -


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

merwin10 said:


> No Elite13! Not at all! Read the first sentence! Most everyone said try as many bows out as possible till you find one that is best for him. I believe that bowboy0 stated he used two different bows one for target one for hunting. Good advise! He just did not say why one would do so!
> 
> I have not seen it but bet you would not want to hunt from a tree stand with bowboy0's Conquest 3 target set up! Not that it isn't a nice bow it is just not the type of bow one would use for hunting!
> 
> ...


no i was kidding


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

merwin10 said:


> Wanabuck-
> 
> All the advise here is true and good advise, "try as many as you can". One thing that was mentioned but not really pointed out is that some bows are better hunting bows and others are better target bows. Since you mentioned hunting I will stick with that! You want something that is easy to handle up in a tree stand. Which usually equates out to the shorter the better with a good let off! You need to tell the sales person that you intend to hunt with the bow so you do NOT waste time looking at bows that are set up for targets. A target bow is usually a longer bow that is easier to stabilizer with less let off. Also the accessories sights, stabilizer and release need to be set up for hunting. Think about that, can you handle a target bow that is fairly long with a 3 foot stabilizer, Sur-Loc target sight and a back tension release; probably NOT. You want something compact that can be held back for 45 seconds or so and can be moved around branches easy. A sight that only needs to be accurate out to 30 yards or so; something that you can hold at full draw for a minute as you wait for that 10 pointer to expose himself.
> 
> ...


Well said!!! 

A target bow and a hunting bow are two TOTALLY different things!



merwin10 said:


> Wannabuck -
> 
> You did say you were going to hunt with it! Don't want to see a young archer spend big bucks on equipment that is not correct for the job! You would be bummed out and not enjoy the sport as it should be!
> 
> ...


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:



Elite13 said:


> so what your telling us we would give the wrong advice:wink:


WHAT THE HECK??? 



Elite13 said:


> no i was kidding


Usually whenever someone is kidding they put "jk, JK, Jk, just kidding, *sarcastically*, etc..." As far as this post has gotten, from my own eyes, Mike (merwin) has given the best bit of info. :bounce::bounce::rofl::rofl:


My advice:

Depending on how much you have to spend, that's what you have to look for! Even if you have $1500 that you can spend, it's NOT necessary! Someone that paid $100 for their bow can outshoot someone who paid $1500! It's not the bow, it's the indian  I can guarantee that almost all bows that are made will get the job done!! Some you do get a broken limb or a bent cam, but warranty should cover that!

The 3 bows that are more expensive that have big names are: Bowtech, Matthews, and Hoyt. 
A few that are toward the middle I would say would be Martin (great customer service), Diamond (Owned by Bowtech), Parker, and PSE. If you are growing up and want a bow that will last until you are done growing, Parker has a great grow up package!! I believe whenever you grow out of it you send them the modules (a device inside of the cams to change the draw length) and they swap them with you!

I currently shoot a 05 PSE Triton nrg hybrid. I am not a big fan of the PSE X-Force! imo, speed is not a necessity, it's an option. I would rather have the right draw length, quietness, and accuracy over speed! Speed comes with noise, the more noise, the more of a chance a deer is going to jump at the shot!

Good luck on finding a bow!!
Mike


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Don't want to hijack this discussion but I was surfing around and found this site that had some good advise for you young archers. There seems to be a new bow out that grows with you! Take a look here --> 

http://www.bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features/articles/kids/mattsprep/

Mike -


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

Mathews, quiet, smooth, great service, what more do you need?


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

Check out the Pearson line!!!
www.benpearson.com


----------

